#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Prepaid SIM with Data

## nikster

Going to Phnom Penh shortly, does anyone know which SIM to get for calling, and, mainly, data. Google maps is so great... if I have a data connection  :Wink: 

Preferably 3G with iPhone...

----------


## ItsRobsLife

Pretty sure you can only buy a sim with a Cambodian ID or residency, I'm sure though for a few dollars you can find a friendly Cambo willing to put pen to paper for you, that's what I did, Mfone was reccomended, as for 3G... well, have you been to Cambodia before?
I think it highly unlikely that you would have 3G coverage even in PP, but I could be wrong. Try Khmer440 website they should be able to put you right.

----------


## nikster

Thanks for the tip with the Khmer440 forum - took me a while to find the forum on that site but seems like there's many ppl on it. 

Weird you'd need a residency for a prepaid, never seen that. Even in Europe, you can usually just buy it without any documentation, in the USA they want a passport. But like you said, that just increases the price by a Dollar  :Wink: 

BTW.. typical grass is greener thing with 3G in Cambo - from what I read, it doesn't really work and if it does it's dead slow, slower than EDGE.... so much for all those who say "even Cambodia has 3G now". Nah. Not really.

----------


## ItsRobsLife

You're welcome. Enjoy your trip.  :Very Happy:

----------


## WujouMao

When i was in Sisophon last year, i wanted to get a Cambodian SIM. the girl spoke limited English and i could barely make out the word no and passport. i then saw a poster in Khmer and English for HAPPY. so i asked about it and she said passport, so i gave her my British passport. she excepted it without any questions. whether or not i got overcharged or not i dont know. i just wanted a blasted SIM

----------

